# Sears, Roebuck and co lathe



## Dhector (Aug 29, 2017)

Is this the correct forum to ask a few questions about a small lathe built by Sears?
If so thank you. if not [lease tell me where to post it. Couldn't find a specific sears section.

I ran across a business that has this lathe and sounds like they want to get rid of it. Not sure on how much or anything but thought you guys would have some insight on this machine. I should have taken pics of it but didnt for some reason. It has a rather large 4 jaw and a smaller 3 jaw chuck, very little tooling, and about 35 pounds of dust. The model number 101 28990 and the serial number is 108407. They say it works and they used it to clean up clutch faces for belt drive atvs.  Anybody have any words of wisdom on this thing? Valuse, decent machine or not, the usual questions. Will try to get pics of the setup. Thank you all.


----------



## Kernbigo (Aug 29, 2017)

it is a atlas


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 29, 2017)

here is a link to the users manual:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/6137.pdf

I wouldn't throw it out of my shop for leaving swarf on the floor!

In 1976 that lathe sold for $1700 in today's dollars that would be about $7,395. 

Link to 1976 sears tool catalog (look at page 105):

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/12723.pdf


----------



## Dhector (Aug 30, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> here is a link to the users manual:
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/6137.pdf
> 
> ...



Very cool. Thank you for that. Any idea what it's worth now? I understand condition is a big thing  but they want sell me a package deal which is a forklift, and the lathe. Not sure what to do, if anything. No idea if forklift works but supposedly the lathe does. Tolerances, who knows. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 30, 2017)

Dhector,

"Craftsman" in the Forum title means "Sears".  And as KE said, it was made by Atlas and except for the badge and nameplate, is identical to the Atlas 3996.  You'll find a better quality copy of the manual that originally came with it in DOWNLOADS.  The best one is actually the Atlas 3996 one.

The lathe is the final version 12x36 lathe made by Atlas between late 1967 and March, 1981 and in my opinion is the best machine that Atlas (Clausing) ever built.  In 1981, it sold for (with motor but less chucks) $2300.00 plus tax.  Today, depending upon condition, accessories included, what part of the country it's in and etc., it has sold for anywhere between $1250 and $2500.  By themselves, the two chucks are typically $125-$150 each.  The forklift I can't comment on, other than to say that I wish that I had one and the space to keep it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 30, 2017)

Whatever wa5cab says re: Atlas lathe, you can take to the bank.


----------

